# Cyclists in UCLA shorts today on Old Topanga



## sbrsport (Dec 26, 2005)

To the two cyclists that were on Old Topanga today in UCLA garb (one of whom was having a tough time), just wanted to let you know that the person who gave you the gel and the elecrolytes is a Trojan. You owe us one. 

Hope the rest of your ride went well.

Fight On!


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

They might have been having a tough time, but I bet they can spell "electrolytes", unlike Toejams, errrrrrr, "Trojans".


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Fight ON!!*

Helping out a ruin!?!?!?  Hey at least you dropped him like bad habit!! Ride ON and Fight ON!!!


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

Man if i was there, i would have given them the electrolyte then jerk it from them saying "PSYCHED!"

USC needs more cyclists... Too bad going to school there also drains money from the cycling and racing fund. If you guys want more of the new team kits, head to homecoming


----------

